# ProFTP



## schlawiner (9. Mai 2013)

bei folgender Abfrage bekomme ich immer diese Meldung, ftp funktioniert. kann mir jemand sagen wo der Fehler liegt und was ich tun muss. Genutzt wird Proftpd

ftp -n -v $HOST:$PORT << EOT
user $USER $PASSWD
prompt


ftp: 94.2249.1.151:21: Name or service not knownNot connected.
Interactive mode off.
Not connected.
Not connected.
Not connected.

Danke


----------



## sheel (9. Mai 2013)

Hi

Was ist denn 94.2249.1.151 für eine Adresse ? 2249? ;-]


----------



## schlawiner (9. Mai 2013)

nimm eine 2 weg, kommt trotdem aufs gleiche raus, danke für die info


----------



## sheel (9. Mai 2013)

Hat die Verbindung früher und/oder mit anderen Clientrechnern schon funktioniert?
Geht ein ping auf die IP? (vom Client aus)
Kann man sich am Server zum eigenen FTP-Dienst verbinden? (also dort localhost nehmen)
Steht in den Serverlogs was auffälliges?


----------



## schlawiner (9. Mai 2013)

Funktioniert mit einem Leerzecihen statt dem :


----------

